# M.2 NVMe Drive isn't being detected on BIOS after BSOD.



## gsurodz (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello there.

I'm having an issue with my M.2 NVMe SSD of my laptop. I have an Acer Aspire A515-43 R19L, and the NVMe Drive is the default one, SK Hynix 128GB.
The thing is, it's not being detected on the BIOS. After the Acer logo, a "No bootable device" just appears.

Short story is, after a full charge I decided to connect my 4G Mobile Router over USB. Decided to turn off Wi-Fi (because I was gonna use it over USB) and after a few minutes, a BSOD appears with the message "KERNEL DATA INPAGE ERROR". After that, W10 Repair Screen shows up. I was kinda shocked, didn't thought it was a major problem (I had to investigate in the moment, not after) and turned off my laptop. After powering back on, the "No bootable device" was there, and my NVMe Drive wasn't being detected on the BIOS.

What could have happened? After reading on some threads, looks like the driver of the NVMe could have been corrupted. But this is my first NVMe, so I don't have a clue of this.

Can someone help me with this? I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thanks for reading! Attached are some pictures of the BIOS and the No bootable device screen. (The NVMe was connected all the time).


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 19, 2020)

gsurodz said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I'm having an issue with my M.2 NVMe SSD of my laptop. I have an Acer Aspire A515-43 R19L, and the NVMe Drive is the default one, SK Hynix 128GB.
> The thing is, it's not being detected on the BIOS. After the Acer logo, a "No bootable device" just appears.
> ...


This site specifies that kernel data inpage error is usually related to memory or disk drive failure, there are also some additional codes related to the same error that may help in further diagnosing, though as the nvme drive is now not recognised in the bios, although rare it could well be faulty/dead.









						How to Fix a Kernel Data Inpage Error
					

The kernel data inpage error is a Windows blue screen error that usually indicates a problem with your memory or hard drive. We'll help you fix it.




					www.lifewire.com


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 19, 2020)

this is exactly how my MP600 died.


----------



## gsurodz (Aug 19, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> this is exactly how my MP600 died.



Wow, really? Not a good sign I guess. I've tested it on my desktop motherboard, plugged off my HDD SATA connection and no bootable devices were found on the UEFI.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 19, 2020)

gsurodz said:


> Wow, really? Not a good sign I guess. I've tested it on my desktop motherboard, plugged off my HDD SATA connection and no bootable devices were found on the UEFI.


yep.. it's dead. 100% sure.

especially SSDs just.. "die" like yours now. 

if you still have a warranty, good for you... if not. you need a new one.


----------



## gsurodz (Aug 19, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> This site specifies that kernel data inpage error is usually related to memory or disk drive failure, there are also some additional codes related to the same error that may help in further diagnosing, though as the nvme drive is now not recognised in the bios, although rare it could well be faulty/dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. I think I'll have to buy a replacement, perhaps an SSD rather than a NVMe. Don't want to go for a low budget NVMe, and can't afford a high one for the moment. I've tried connecting it on my desktop PC on the M.2 connector, disabling secure boot and trying to install the Win10 NVMe generic drivers on the install screen, to see if it gets detected on the disk selection screen, but nothing works.



WarTherapy1195 said:


> yep.. it's dead. 100% sure.
> 
> especially SSDs just.. "die" like yours now.
> 
> if you still have a warranty, good for you... if not. you need a new one.



Thanks man. I think I'll go for a new SSD but a 2.5 inch instead.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 19, 2020)

gsurodz said:


> I see. I think I'll have to buy a replacement, perhaps an SSD rather than a NVMe. Don't want to go for a low budget NVMe, and can't afford a high one for the moment. I've tried connecting it on my desktop PC on the M.2 connector, disabling secure boot and trying to install the Win10 NVMe generic drivers on the install screen, to see if it gets detected on the disk selection screen, but nothing works.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I think I'll go for a new SSD but a 2.5 inch instead.


totally fine and you'll won't notice any difference (except of copying big files)

but do NOT buy any QLC drives (Samsung QVO, Crucial BX500 etc.)

Crucial MX500 SSDs are very reliable and as fast as a Samsung 860 Evo.


----------



## gsurodz (Aug 19, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> but do NOT buy any QLC drives (Samsung QVO, Crucial BX500 etc.)



Thanks for the info! What's wrong with those drives? Just to know.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 19, 2020)

gsurodz said:


> Thanks for the info! What's wrong with those drives? Just to know.



they are having 4 bits per cell.

as soon as the SLC Cache is full the SSD write speeds go as low as 50-60 MB/s. 

TLC SSDs ( from known brands with DRAM Cache) like the Crucial MX500, 860 Evo are writing with constant speeds and they are up to 8 times faster while doing that. (870 Qvo writes with 70MB/s after a while) 860 Evo writes with 450-500 non stop until the SSD is full.


----------

